# صور لبلورات بعض المعادن غير الحديدية (سبحان الله)



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،

سبحان الله كيف خلق هذه المعادن على هذا الشكل و كيف هدى الإنسان للإستفادة منها!
و هذا عنوان لصفحة على الإنترنت عن الخامات و شرح مع بعض الصور
http://www.mii.org/Minerals/

هدية إلى كل مهندسي التعدين مع أطيب تحية!


----------



## goodzeelaa (4 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m_a_abbas (8 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عربي نت (12 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

very goooooooooooooood


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (26 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## habloon (26 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## مراقب (26 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس2929 (15 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووالود الاكيد لكموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moh_farouq (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل محمد فتحي (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد1970 (21 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## majed m (12 يونيو 2008)

تم التحميل وشكرا


----------



## نمر الحربى (12 يوليو 2008)

جزاك كل خير


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## gomane8 (2 أغسطس 2008)

baraka elaho fika


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا*


----------

